# saturday trip good 1



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

i have some more and video but having a hard time this forum u can facebook at russell helton if u like to see


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good box of fish with some variety


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, that's a good trip fire sure.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice haul, congrats


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

wow!!!!! what a mess, a good mess that is.... good job.


----------



## capt_dalton (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice box of fish. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

What are those brown colored fish in the lower right of your pic? I caught one last time out on a knife jig but I wasn't sure what it was and since it was only 14 anyway I tossed it back.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are Scamp.


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

me and my boy a trip we want ever forget !


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

it don't get any better than that

straycat


----------

